# Obs Ace Tank?



## Franky (21/7/16)

Just want to know whether any of you guys are using this and if so what are your thoughts? I'm a big fan of single coil RTAs


----------



## E.T. (21/7/16)

Franky said:


> Just want to know whether any of you guys are using this and if so what are your thoughts? I'm a big fan of single coil RTAs



I have only had mine since Monday, did not use the stock coil, but installed the pre-rolled coil (in the RBA deck), it comes to +- 0.55ohm, the taste is not great, clouds are sufficient and no leaks.

I have not used it long enough to judge, but so far a single coil build on the old and trusty Subtank mini beats it for taste, but will build my own coil over the weekend to test again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modulas (21/7/16)

This was my first RTA.

Airflow is a little tight (compared to my Gemini) but otherwise have no complaints.
I don't use the ceramic coil though.


----------



## Franky (21/7/16)

E.T. said:


> I have only had mine since Monday, did not use the stock coil, but installed the pre-rolled coil (in the RBA deck), it comes to +- 0.55ohm, the taste is not great, clouds are sufficient and no leaks.
> 
> I have not used it long enough to judge, but so far a single coil build on the old and trusty Subtank mini beats it for taste, but will build my own coil over the weekend to test again.


I can't seem to find anything that beats my Subtank Mini for flavour and ease of use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Leon van Wyk (21/7/16)

Hi

For starters, I'm a beginner and only been vaping for about 3 months.
I was enjoying my tank with the ceramic coil but I cannot find a replacement. I had a coil made up and its just not the same anymore. For some reason when I crank it up to 70w I only taste burning and have to keep it below 25W if I want nice flavour.
I'm switching over to the TFV8.


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

Its not a bad tank. I sold it tho and got a serpent mini. Also single coil but a lot better flavour


----------



## Baby Blue$ (21/7/16)

for me this was one of the best tanks I have ever tasted, the flavor was unreal and the ability to control the air flow and juice flow was a big plus, only downside was abit of leakage when the juice level is low however no other issues. Absolutely love this tank


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Franky said:


> I can't seem to find anything that beats my Subtank Mini for flavour and ease of use



Have no experience with the Ace @Franky but I do agree the Subtank Mini is good (not the best flavour) but good - but where it shines for me is its reliability and ease of build and forgiving wicking. Have been using mine for many months without any mishaps or leaks or dry hits etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

